# moms of baby girls



## AriannasMama

Is anyone planning on getting their LOs ears pierced early on? OH's mom was telling us she had all her girls ears pierced by 3 months, but personally neither OH or I want her to get them done until she can ask for it herself and understand that it will hurt a little.

Opinions?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I don`t have a little girl
but I was one once :haha: 
my mom got my ears done when I was 6 months old, and I`m happy she did


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Just a word of warning, these threads can be really heated.
Me and my little sister both had our ears peirced before our first birthday's and I am glad she did. It meant that she could regularly clean and make sure our peircings healed as we weren't walking and getting into everything. Also, being so young I didn't really register or feel the pain and I can't remember it. In school it was also good as I could take them out for p.e and didn't have to worry about the hole closing over. Plus, if I didn't like them when older all as I have to do is stop wearing earings and it will close eventually.


----------



## annawrigley

I wouldnt


----------



## Mellie1988

annawrigley said:


> I wouldnt

Ditto :nope:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Nope I wouldn't. I think it's something they should choose for themselves. I can remember getting mine done it was so exciting and I was so proud to show them off lol. I also couldn't bare to see a baby in pain.


----------



## Ezza

I wouldnt :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Nah I haven't and won't. I didn't get my ears pierced until I chose to have them done. I liked it that way and I'd like to give my daughter the same option to choose :)

xoxox


----------



## dannyboygirl

Did it at 5 months and she didn't cry. She loves her earrings. I change them for different occasions. Its all personal preference.:hugs:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I had my ears done when I was 2 months old.
I am getting Lyriks done when she is 2 months old

Its better to get them done while they are young and cant touch them so they
cant get all infected but I think its just a personal things.

Its just like getting boys circumcised


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Callie-xoxox said:


> Its just like getting boys circumcised

people don't do that in the UK:haha:


----------



## lizardbreath

I had jaymees done at 10 months and if this baby is a girl she will also get them done around the 10 month mark. I dont regret it and they dont bother her They wont do them where im from until they are 6 months old though. I had my ears done at 1 and my sister also had hers done at 1.


----------



## Eskimobabys

i havent decide mine were done as a baby and im glad i see no problem with it i actually never gave babys with pierced ears a 2nd thought til i found this forum. my DH grandmother bought these REALLY nice expensive tiny Gold diamond stud earings for our baby(family tradition) and i know shes gonna wanna see her great grandbaby wearing them soon but i dont know when im gonna get her ears done. hopefully his Grandmother wont be too upset if i dont get her ears dont til she older. i say just go with what YOU wanna do its ur baby.and no its not tacky or cheap or takes away a babys innocent OR make you a bad/selfish mother in away way i think ppl go a bit over board on this subject.


----------



## halas

my daughter is 18 months her ears arnt peirced dont intend to peirce them until she asks t have it done i dont think i have the right to because its her body and if she wants her ears peirced then its her desion not mine also i dont see the need to put her through unessary pain just for an accesory she looks beautyful with out earings so i dont see the need


----------



## AriannasMama

Thanks for everyones opinions!


----------



## purple_kiwi

im not getting Kailees. i beleive its her decsion and id hate to even think im hurting her in any way. cuz even if it goes away shes still to yung in my opion to have it. i want her to be a baby. ear rings seem so gorwn up.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Heck no! not until she is old enough to ask for them!

:flower:


----------



## ilvmylbug

If you do plan on getting her ears pierced by the time she is 2 years old, then I suggest you do it early as possible. I was given that advice by a friend who also had a baby girl, but she had her ears pierced at 2. Since they were so new, she kept taking out her earrings. She had to get her ears repierced a total of 3 times, due to the holes closing or infections.

I'm a mom of a baby girl (who is 15 months) and I got her ears pierced at 6 months. She screamed for a minute or two, then it was all over. 

It's going to hurt for all ages (fortunately only for a quick second) and they will get over it. The reason I suggest getting it early is so your little one will be used to having the earring in her ear. When they get older, they master the hand coordination where they can actually grab the earring and attempt to pull it out. Since my daughter had at 6months, she constantly was tugging at her ears. That could have led to an infection.

Since the acceptable minimum age is 6 weeks, it's really up to you to decide - you're the mommy! :D I hope my input helps.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

PreggoEggo said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> Its just like getting boys circumcised
> 
> people don't do that in the UK:haha:Click to expand...

Oh now i feel silly


----------



## MiissMuffet

Babies are beautiful just the way they are without bling attatched to them. Aslong as Ella is a baby I would like to keep her just that- a baby :)


----------



## Hotbump

In our family is tradition to get your baby girl ears pierced. If my lo was a girl i would get her ears done but to each their own. If you are from mexico like most of my family you dont see nothing wrong with getting their ears done. :) hope i didnt confused you because i just realised i was going on and on and on. Okay ima shut up now. Lol.


----------



## Hotbump

Oh you should make this thread a poll to see how many people would or wouldnt get their babies ears done. Okay im finish now im going to stay quiet.lol. :rofl:


----------



## danniemum2be

im waiting till maisie asks me if she can have them done, as did my mum x x x


----------



## stephx

Ava can have them done whenever she wants :) I wouldnt do it before she can ask, she might not want peirced ears for all i know :shrug:

xx


----------



## MummyGooch

Hmm no not for me i'm afraid. I personally think it looks a bit chavvy on young babies/children and there just isn't really a need for it.


----------



## Natasha2605

Na I won't. It's my daughter's choice, not mine xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hotbump said:


> In our family is tradition to get your baby girl ears pierced. If my lo was a girl i would get her ears done but to each their own. If you are from mexico like most of my family you dont see nothing wrong with getting their ears done. :) hope i didnt confused you because i just realised i was going on and on and on. Okay ima shut up now. Lol.

(idk if you read my other post)
my Dh's Family on his mother side is from mexico.The grandma from Mexico gave us the gold diamond baby earrings.:flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Callie-xoxox said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> Its just like getting boys circumcised
> 
> people don't do that in the UK:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh now i feel sillyClick to expand...

lol its okay, i didnt know that at 1st :haha:


----------



## Lauraxamy

When she asks me she can have them done :D I was 9 when I asked my Mum and got them done.
I hate taking her for her injections lol so getting her eyes peirced for me at this age is a no, I don't see the point really either.


----------



## shelx

i wouldnt.


----------



## nicholatmn

I wanted to pierce LO's ears when I was pregnant with her. Once she was born, I looked at her and said I wouldn't pierce her ears until she can ask for them. I don't see why I changed my mind.


----------



## Jellyt

I will not pierce my daughter's ears until she asks for them done. I know she won't remember the pain but i'm not going to put her through unnescessary pain for vanity reasons.


----------



## ~RedLily~

Lauraxamy said:

> When she asks me she can have them done :D I was 9 when I asked my Mum and got them done.
> I hate taking her for her injections lol so *getting her eyes peirced* for me at this age is a no, I don't see the point really either.

:haha: sorry thought that was funny lol.


----------



## sarah0108

Kirsty90 said:


> Nope I wouldn't. I think it's something they should choose for themselves. I can remember getting mine done it was so exciting and I was so proud to show them off lol. I also couldn't bare to see a baby in pain.


same here!
Iv got 3 in each ear i decided each time to get them done, my mum said a family member was going to take me without my mum knowing when i was about 6 weeks old and she went mad.
im pretty glad i didnt have them done, i think its your body your choice..no1 else's

:kiss: x


----------



## EmandBub

boys can get circumcised here in the UK! sorry, that was off topic ;-)
personally, i'm waiting until she asks, but i don't see a problem with getting them done young!
each to their own :hugs:
xx


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> Its just like getting boys circumcised
> 
> people don't do that in the UK:haha:Click to expand...

because its unnecessary pain :D somewhat like ear piercing. hmmm. but i'll keep my opinion to myself because i will definitely end up offending

but some do get boys circumcised here, its rare tho, usually for religious medical/reasons, ive never met anyone or heard of anyone whos met anyone whos circumcised!

ETA LOL rome while typing this i realised how you came to know this, and remembered the group msn chat about circumcised willies x


----------



## AriannasMama

Thanks ladies! Yeah I am sticking with my original plan and waiting until she asks for them and understands that it will hurt a bit and that she needs to be the one to take care of them.

OH doesn't like piercings at all, but shes already got him wrapped around her finger, I cant see him saying no to her :haha:


----------



## lizardbreath

Off topic but on topic kind of But My Friend just got her 12 year old daughters nose done im so disgusted by it She is 12. 16 should be the Age to get that kind of thing done not 12


----------



## Eskimobabys

16?! that girl better be 18 and outta my house before she gets facial piercing! most ppl cant pull off facial piercings.


----------



## MiissMuffet

lizardbreath said:


> Off topic but on topic kind of But My Friend just got her 12 year old daughters nose done im so disgusted by it She is 12. 16 should be the Age to get that kind of thing done not 12

My friend had her nose pierced in primary school- she mustve been about 11? It was for religious reasons, luckily it suited her


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i wanted to get Kailynns done but ive changed my mind. i got mine done at about 3. i dont remember it but my mom said after they did the first one i said i only wanted one lol.


----------



## lizardbreath

religious reasons are Fine but This is because the girl has self esteem issues. Jaymee is Not getting any face or body peircings done until she doesnt live under my roof


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i havent decided when i will let kailynn get body piercings. i got my belly button at 14 and tounge at 15 although most places wont do them until 16, because thats the legal age for them


----------



## Eskimobabys

mom only let me get my 2nd hole done she wouldnt let us get of cartilage done! let alone a nose/body part done!


----------



## AriannasMama

My mom let me get my belly button pierced when I was 16, but I had to pay for it and had to basically write her a research paper explaining how I would take care of it so it wouldnt get infected, lol.

Which when I think about it was a good idea, I think any choice like that should be an educated one, so if Arianna asks for a belly button piercing, I will probably have the same guide lines, though I can see OH having a fit about that one, lol.


----------



## EmandBub

again, off topic ;-)
both my brothers were circumcise, granted we're jewish
but i know a lot of little boys who were circumcised
i think it's something to do with cleanliness?
but i don't have a problem with either (since luke wasn't circumcised)
i'm sure he'd like me advertising that fact :haha:

on topic, i would only let her get other piercings (other than 2 in each ear) past 16
i just don't want her to regret them
even if the holes might close up
i want her to make an informed decision..
anything under 16 IMO is too young
each to their own though
xxx


----------



## annawrigley

I think the cleanliness thing was proven to have no proof or something but im not too sure on that :) x


----------



## EmandBub

tbh if LO had been a boy i'm not so sure i would have done it anyway
i just hate the idea of putting them in that much pain just for that
xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

^they numb the babies before hand.


----------



## aob1013

I wouldn't.


----------



## staycutee

Babies are beautiful without having two bits of metal stuck through their ears, imo it doesn't look good.


----------



## Eskimobabys

imo i think it cute either way. :D


----------



## annawrigley

Whats cute about inflicting pain on a baby that has no choice in the matter? Sorry but i just dont see how its necessary in any way. She might not even want them pierced when shes older :shrug: Why not give them the decision? Its their body


----------



## Eskimobabys

i never said it was necessary. and thats ur opinion. it wont change my mind on that babys who have them done or not are cute. i see nothing chavy,Tacky,or whatever every other neg things ppl say in the least bit.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

The reason I don't like to see young babies with their ears pierced is due to the fact a babies immune system is not fully developed until they are 6 months old. Therefore a foreign object in a childs ears will IMO put unnessicary strain on a primitive and immature immune system that is already trying to cope with the new world it is in and all the germs. Having a weak immune system will increase the chance of infection. Having had an infection in my ear lobe due to a piercing I can say it is not a pleasant experiance and was extremely painful. Some people may say " My babies ears didn't get infected" Are you willingto take that risk? Or wait a few years to give their immune system chance to establish it's self and not put it under unessicary strain?

Also some children may be allergic to the metal. A friend of mine got her little girls ear pierced all fine. When the little girl could talk and she complained of her ear irriating. Turns out she was allergic to the metal. It hadn't caused a huge reaction but would have been irriating her and her mum just thought she way playing with her ears.

All that in mind I wouldn't like to risk it. 
xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

those are good valid reasons im also afraid of that bc i have to wear a cretin carrot of gold bc it irritates my skin so thats another reason i dont wanna get emmys ears done. before she can talk.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yeah, I am allergic to metal in my ears so I would be scared my daughter to. Plus when they can talk you can getthem to pick their ear rings etc:D Her face will light up at all the sparkles
xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

yea i think it would be a good bonding thing but im scared my DH's grandmother will be upset that i didnt use her "gift" since those studs are obviously for babys. but oh well its my baby :D


----------



## staycutee

i also think its one of those things that girls look forward to, like a lot of parents say you can get it done when you are 13 or whatever age, it's a nice thing for girls to be able to look forward to


----------



## Dani&Layla_x

I don't think they look good on babies at all tbh. My mum asked me if I wanted them done when I was 8, I think, and I said no because it would hurt. Got them done when I was about 10 and the gun got stuck - It hurt like hell and I cried for ages. Sorry, I just wouldn't want to put my little girl through that, especially at such a young age...

Plus they are kinda tacky on babies.


----------



## Eskimobabys

no there not jeez ppl take that personally if you dont like it's fine but dont go calling babys tacky.


----------



## MiissMuffet

i don't think she meant to offend anybody. You asked for peoples opinions hun and you are lucky "tacky" is all that has been said in this thread. this topic has been around b4 and they didnt end very happily so I am surprised this one has been running smoothly as this can be quite a heated topic.

I don't think you should get your baby's ears pierced just because you feel you have to because you got given a gift. if YOU want to then do it, if you don't then definatly don't just to please someone else. personally i won't be piercing my baby's ears. Babies just don't suit them (please don't get offended its just my opinion), babies are meant to be babies.


----------



## laura1991

I would never get lilys done, I think its something for her to get excited about, I remember when my gran took me I was so excited and we spent all day looking at ear rings. I was about 8 when I had then done, I went in school showing them off, I want lily to do this, I wouldnt want to put hr threw the pain, shes my baby she cried enough having her injections! Xx


----------



## faolan5109

HOnestly I had my ears peirced when I was like 6 weeks old because I looked like a little boy:haha: But my mother told me that my sister and both slept through it. I mean its a toss up but I know I was okay.

And just to bring up a fun point here a lot of you had said that they are not allowed to get peircings until out your house yet it is there bodys and wont do somthing to their body( thats cool thats you man). If they ask for it why would you not let them?

I was 14 when my nose was peirced and have gotten more since ( lip bellybutten, tounge, gauges and nipples) but it was all my choice and I lived under my mothers house. I know if my son is old enough legally and it is his body I am not going to tell him "no"


----------



## xSophieBx

No I wont be getting her ears pierced until shes older and decides if she wants them herself.. xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

MiissMuffet said:


> i don't think she meant to offend anybody. You asked for peoples opinions hun and you are lucky "tacky" is all that has been said in this thread. this topic has been around b4 and they didnt end very happily so I am surprised this one has been running smoothly as this can be quite a heated topic.
> 
> I don't think you should get your baby's ears pierced just because you feel you have to because you got given a gift. if YOU want to then do it, if you don't then definatly don't just to please someone else. personally i won't be piercing my baby's ears. Babies just don't suit them (please don't get offended its just my opinion), babies are meant to be babies.

i never asked for anyones opinions but of course ppl give them anyways. yes i know so far this thread has been quite smooth i just dont think ppl should call babies tacky regardless of what there opinions are its just plain mean to call someones baby tacky and i've decided not gonna get my babys ears done bc she got the gift from her great grandma and im making that choice bc earrings make my ears itch if there not a high enough carrot and i dont want her to have itchy ears and not be able to tell me somethings wrong. and no your opinion didint offend you put it respectfully and i Thank You for that:flower:


----------



## MiissMuffet

:flower:


----------



## Dani&Layla_x

Sorry, that came across wrong - what I meant was the earrings look tacky. God, it does sound rather mean now I read it back. Oops!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i wouldn't get her ears peirced - i want her to be able to pick the earrings, and it can be a little treat day..
i had mine done for my birthday when i was 8 i think, then afterwards we went out looking for pretty earrings i could wear, and it was so much fun - i still remember the day, and i had been begging my mum for ages..
also my cousin had hers done when she was three months and she's 15 now, and she's already got slits, where she used to pull them when she was a baby - so babies do pull them still.. 
and also she looks so pretty and girly - i don't think there's any need to hurt her for my own pleasure.. 
xxxx


----------



## rjb

i just popped in here to say, i wanted to get them done early, but my *future* pediatrician said that it isn't a good idea because the earrings can fall out and she can choke on them


----------



## totallyashley

I didn't get mine done until I was 10. I think it was a little late as I was ready a lot earlier to get my ears done. When all my friends were talking about earings and getting them done a few years earlier is when I wish I got them done. However I am glad they let me wait. I will wait for Daisy to tell us when she wants her ears done as I want her to actually want it. I have one friend who hasn't got her ears done and doesn't want them done. Then when she wants it done, whenever that is she will be allowed. Also it might just be me being a new overprotective Mummy but I am worried she would rip them out of someone else would or something equally as horrible!


----------



## mommieoftwo

Abbey has hers done but she only had then done a few weeks ago. Someone at her playgroup had them and she wanted some.
I will probably wait until Lanie asks for them


----------



## lily123

I will let Esmee get hers done when she asks, and when i think she'll be responsibe enough to clean them properly. I used to have loooooads of piercings, ears, nostril, eyebrow, lip, septum, nipple... and i looked awful, not saying that others do, just me personally, and i've now got scars from them that will never go away, (i now only have ears and nipple) i won't be letting Esmee make that mistake!
x


----------



## Adrienne

Before Molly was actually here, I did consider having her ears pierced as a baby. Now that she's here, I can't bring myself to do it. I just can't stand the thought of her being in any pain at all, especially if it's not necessary (like immunizations and stuff). 

My mom let my sisters and I decide when to get ours pierced. One of my sisters wanted them at 4. I was 6, and my other sister was 7. I really loved having mine done, and I couldn't wait to show them off. I want Molly to have that, too. So whenever she's ready, she's welcome to get them done.


----------

